# Does a Bear xxxx in the wood's?????



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice link here for all you hunters out there.........

We've all been there!!!!!

Hope this helps!!!! 

WARNING!!!!!!!!!!

GRAPHIC NOISES & BAD LANGUAGE!!!!!!

http://youtu.be/KoJODATjY0g

Hobbsy ;D


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hob, we always take Metamucil when on vacation :-* ;D Fibre is our friend, LOL 8)


----------

